# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware  طريقة تفليش ويكو flash Stock Rom wiko lenny

## jazouli89

طريقة تفليش ويكو flash Stock Rom wiko lenny 
============================
رابط مباشر لتحميل الفلاش
=============== الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي عبد الصمد  
Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## nassim2005

merciiiiiii

----------


## moujoud

svp flash 
htm m8mini made in china
merci

----------


## migabox

شكرا شباب

----------


## nonowac123

شكررررررا

----------


## legeendaryxxx

مشكوررررررررررر

----------


## kingosama

عندي wiko life c210ae بحثت عليه الاف المرات ولا لقيت فلاشة ممكن مساعدة

----------


## حمزةدوالي

مشكور وجاري التحميل

----------

